# 6º Simpósio de Meteorologia e Geofísica da APMG



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 08:50)

*6º Simpósio de Meteorologia e Geofísica da APMG
10º encontro Luso-Espanhol de Meteorologia*

“Desastres Naturais – Um Desafio para a Humanidade”



> Na sequência do êxito dos anteriores Simpósios, a APMG vai realizar no Hotel Meliã Capuchos , Costa da Caparica, de 16 a 18 de Março de 2009, mais um encontro de meteorologia, geofísica e áreas afins, o APMG 2009 – 6.º Simpósio de Meteorologia e Geofísica da APMG e 10.º Encontro Luso-Espanhol de Meteorologia, desta vez focado no tema “Desastres Naturais – Um Desafio para a Humanidade” .
> 
> À semelhança das organizações anteriores, espera-se a participação da Asociación Meteorológica Española e do Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., bem como, de instituições que desenvolvem actividade nas áreas da meteorologia, geofísica, oceanografia e hidrologia e de outras que têm actividade no domínio do tema do Simpósio.
> 
> Acresce que o 6.º Simpósio de Meteorologia e Geofísica da APMG se insere nas comemorações do Ano Internacional do Planeta Terra (AIPT).


*
Mais informações em:*
http://simposio.apmg.pt/
http://www.apmg.pt/


----------

